# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella sx4520d δεν βγάζει ατμό

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Έχει η μητέρα μου ένα σύστημα σιδερώματος 1 μηνός και τελευταία δεν βγάζει ατμό..Το σίδερο ζεσταίνεται κανονικά και όταν πατάω το κουμπί που είναι για εξαγωγή ατμού κάνει αυτό το θόρυβο(κλακ που έκανε και όταν δούλευε) αλλά δεν βγάζει ατμό...!!!
Τώρα δεν ξέρω..είναι φραγμένα τα ακροφύσια του σίδερου;....Χρησιμοποιούσε νερό απιονισμένο... 

Μπορώ κάτι να του κάνω;;;
Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω το σίδερο να το καθαρίσω αλλά έχει μόνο μια βίδα(που δεν μοιάζει για βίδα) στο πίσω μέρος του...και δεν κατάφερα να τη βγάλω...
Υπάρχει κάποιο service manual για να δω πως ανοίγει;;;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vasilimertzani

μαλλον το μποιλερ δεν ζεσταινεται.Ειναι ζεστο?

----------


## manos_3

> μαλλον το μποιλερ δεν ζεσταινεται.Ειναι ζεστο?


Ναι είναι ζεστό..Ζεματάει..!!
Αφού αμα ξεβιδώσεις λίγο το καπάκι του σφυρίζει ο ατμός!

----------


## manos_3

Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά;;;

----------


## konman

> Γεια σας.
> Έχει η μητέρα μου ένα σύστημα σιδερώματος 1 μηνός και τελευταία δεν βγάζει ατμό..



Γιατι δεν απευθύνεται στο καταστημα που το αγορασε
να το φτιαξουν ή να το αντικαταστησουν,
ενα μηνα το εχει μονο.

----------


## manos_3

> Γιατι δεν απευθύνεται στο καταστημα που το αγορασε
> να το φτιαξουν ή να το αντικαταστησουν,
> ενα μηνα το εχει μονο.


Δυστυχώς χάσαμε την απόδειξη αγοράς-εγγύηση
Το πήγαμε στο κατάστημα που το αγοράσαμε αλλά μας είπαν ότι χωρίς την απόδειξη δεν γινεται τίποτα

----------


## konman

Αν ειναι σωστη σου βγαζουν αντιγραφο της αποδειξης.
Εκτος αν ειναι απο ταμειακη μηχανη και παλι θα επρεπε
να καψουν και δελτιο αποστολης μαζι με την αποδειξη.

----------


## manos_3

Κοίταξε ,το πήραμε από Κωτσόβολο...!!
Μας έδωσαν απλή απόδειξη και δεν θυμαμαι να ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία μας και μας είπαν ότι αφού τη χάσαμε δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να την ανακτήσουν,οπότε δεν μπορούν να το φτιάξουν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κοίταξε ,το πήραμε από Κωτσόβολο...!!
> Μας έδωσαν απλή απόδειξη και δεν θυμαμαι να ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία μας και μας είπαν ότι αφού τη χάσαμε δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να την ανακτήσουν,οπότε δεν μπορούν να το φτιάξουν


Θα σου έλεγα τι αλήτες είναι αυτοί στον Κωτσόβολο ... απλά εγώ μετά την 1η παρόμοια μαγκιά που μου πούλησαν (για ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο και ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα που τρύπησε ο καθρέφτης σε 3 χρόνια της Calpac ) δεν ξαναγοράζω ούτε μπαταρίες ΑΑ από εκεί .
Δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή επειδή είναι (που σκ@τ@ είναι και νομίζουν φίρμα) να το παίζουν και "ανεπηρέαστοι"?  Για σκεφτείτε το? Για να μην υπάρξει και άλλος Manos_4 




> Υπάρχει κάποιο service manual για να δω πως ανοίγει;;;


 Το Manual δεν αναφέρει τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στο πως να το ανοίξεις.
Πάσσαρε μερικές φωτογραφίες να σου πούμε πως ανοίγει

Μπορεί να έχει τις βίδες κρυμμένες ακόμη και πίσω από κάτι πλαστικές τάπες ή σχετικά φινιρίσματα. σε άλλα τις βίδες τις έχει εκεί πάνω στην πλάκα που ακουμπάς το σίδερο (πάλι κρυμμένες βίδες με πλαστικά /λαστιχένια καλύματα) που πρέπει να βγάλεις αυτά πρώτα για να τις δεις

----------


## manos_3

Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες:









Πάντως δεν εντόπισα κρυμένες βίδες ή κάποια πλαστικά να αφαιρέσω..παρά μόνο αυτή τη βίδα(που δεν ξέρω αν ειναι βίδα) στο πίσω μέρος βαθιά!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι στο σίδερο ... στο μπόιλερ μας ενδιαφέρει

βγάλε αυτά που βλέπεις σε κίτρινο κύκλο . από κάτω είναι οι βίδες
μποιλερ.JPG

Και πρόσεχε ότι βγάζεις να θυμάσαι πως το βγάζεις , και όχι ζόρια και σπάσεις τίποτα

----------


## manos_3

Μα το μπόιλερ όπως είπα δεν πρεπει να έχει πρόβλημα αφου ζεσταίνεται και βγαζει ατμό(όταν ανοίξεις το καπάκι πετάγεται)

----------


## konman

Απο κατω ειναι η βιδες στο μπόιλερ,
και ειναι με κατσαβιδι τορξ Τ-15 ή Τ-20.

----------


## manos_3

> Απο κατω ειναι η βιδες στο μπόιλερ,
> και ειναι με κατσαβιδι τορξ Τ-15 ή Τ-20.


ΜΑ σας λέω ότι το μπόιλερ δουλεύει...Ζεστένει το νερο!!!

----------


## konman

> ΜΑ σας λέω ότι το μπόιλερ δουλεύει...Ζεστένει το νερο!!!


Εκει ειναι η βαλβιδα του ατμου.
Ανοιξε το μπόιλερ και ανεβασε φωτο για τα παραπερα.

----------


## manos_3

Ορίστε:







Αυτά τα παξιμάδια που έχει ο βραστήρας προσπάθησα να τα βγάλω αλλά δεν μπόρεσα...Είναι πολύ καλά σφηνωμένα!

----------


## konman

> Αυτά τα παξιμάδια που έχει ο βραστήρας προσπάθησα να τα βγάλω αλλά δεν μπόρεσα...Είναι πολύ καλά σφηνωμένα!


Δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις τα παξιμαδια.

Μετρησε με ενα πολυμετρο το πηνιο που ειναι στο κοκκινο κυκλο.

2zsspki.jpg

----------


## manos_3

Πως θα το μετρήσω;;;
Μέτρησα φάση(κόκκινο)-ουδέτερο(μπλε) και μου έβγαλε 2Ω
Μέτρησα και το μαύρο καλώδιο που βγαίνει από εκείπου μου δείχνει με τον ουδέτερο και μου βγαζει 2.2 KΩ

----------


## konman

Μετρισε εκει που ειναι τα βελακια αλλα βγαλε τα καλωδια.

2zsspki.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μα το μπόιλερ όπως είπα δεν πρεπει να έχει πρόβλημα αφου ζεσταίνεται και βγαζει ατμό(όταν ανοίξεις το καπάκι πετάγεται)


Ναι από το καπάκι όπου συμπληρώνεις νερό φυσικό είναι να βγάζει ατμό ... εμείς όμως θέλουμε να ανοίξει η ηλεκτροβάνα να φύγει από εκεί ένα μέρος του ατμού και να περάσει μέσα από ένα λεπτό μαύρο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι και να στο στείλει στο άλλο μικρό μπόιλερ που είναι στο μπόιλερ του σίδερου (που κρατάς με το χέρι)

Βγάλε και το σωληνάκι από την μεριά της ηλεκτροβάνας και φύσα το . και δες αν αισθάνεσαι τον αέρα να βγαίνει από τις τρύπες του σίδερου (από την πλάκα του σίδερου που κρατάς με το χέρι) για βούλωμα προβλέπω.

----------


## manos_3

> Μετρισε εκει που ειναι τα βελακια αλλα βγαλε τα καλωδια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36585


*2.24 ΚΩ.........*

----------


## manos_3

> Ναι από το καπάκι όπου συμπληρώνεις νερό φυσικό είναι να βγάζει ατμό ... εμείς όμως θέλουμε να ανοίξει η ηλεκτροβάνα να φύγει από εκεί ένα μέρος του ατμού και να περάσει μέσα από ένα λεπτό μαύρο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι και να στο στείλει στο άλλο μικρό μπόιλερ που είναι στο μπόιλερ του σίδερου (που κρατάς με το χέρι)
> 
> Βγάλε και το σωληνάκι από την μεριά της ηλεκτροβάνας και φύσα το . και δες αν αισθάνεσαι τον αέρα να βγαίνει από τις τρύπες του σίδερου (από την πλάκα του σίδερου που κρατάς με το χέρι) για βούλωμα προβλέπω.


Το φύσηξα και αισθάνομαι τον αέρα που βγαίνει από την πλάκα,καθώς και ο θόρυβος του αέρα που βγαινει..!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1) Τόσο πρέπει να είναι , άρα το πηνίο δεν φταίει. (κάνει και το χαρακτηριστικό κλακ που ανάφερες)
2) βουλωμένο δεν είναι στο σωληνάκι και στην πλάκα σίδερου (χεριού) 

επομένως? τι μπορεί να υποθέσουμε ? χαλασμένη η βάνα της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας ή βούλωσε μόνο από εκεί και πριν

----------


## manos_3

> 1) Τόσο πρέπει να είναι , άρα το πηνίο δεν φταίει. (κάνει και το χαρακτηριστικό κλακ που ανάφερες)
> 2) βουλωμένο δεν είναι στο σωληνάκι και στην πλάκα σίδερου (χεριού) 
> 
> επομένως? τι μπορεί να υποθέσουμε ? χαλασμένη η βάνα της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας ή βούλωσε μόνο από εκεί και πριν


Μήπως είναι φραγμένα τα ακροφύσια στην πλάκα του σιδέρου...Όντως αισθανομαι ακούω τον θόρυβο που βγαζει η πλακα όταν φυσαω το σωληνάκι αλλά λεω μήπως ειναι φραμένα...Πως θα τα τσεκάρω;

----------


## konman

> Μήπως είναι φραγμένα τα ακροφύσια στην πλάκα του σιδέρου...Όντως αισθανομαι ακούω τον θόρυβο που βγαζει η πλακα όταν φυσαω το σωληνάκι αλλά λεω μήπως ειναι φραμένα...Πως θα τα τσεκάρω;


Δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο να βουλωσει σε ενα μηνα απο αλατα.

----------


## manos_3

> Δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο να βουλωσει σε ενα μηνα απο αλατα.


Αυτό σκέφτηκα και γω αλλά είπα μήπως...
Τώρα τι άλλο να φταίει;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μήπως είναι φραγμένα τα ακροφύσια στην πλάκα του σιδέρου...Όντως αισθανομαι ακούω τον θόρυβο που βγαζει η πλακα όταν φυσαω το σωληνάκι αλλά λεω μήπως ειναι φραμένα...Πως θα τα τσεκάρω;


όσο και φραγμένα να είναι (στην πλάκα ακροφύσια του σίδερου). από την στιγμή που αναφέρεις ότι όταν φυσάς και βλέπεις ότι έχει κάποια ροή αέρα ... παρομοίως δεν θα έπρεπε να σου βγάζει και έστω ελάχιστο ατμό? 
Και δεδομένου ότι το καζάνι Boiler βγάζει ατμό (όταν ξεβίδωσες το καπάκι πλήρωσης) + το κλακ που άκουσες στο άνοιγμα της ηλεκτροβάνας λογικά θα έπρεπε να είχε βγάλει και στο σίδερο έστω ελάχιστη πίεση ατμού. 
Από την στιγμή που δεν βγαίνει καθόλου ατμός τότε η βάνα της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας είναι μπουκωμένη σε εκείνο το σημείο . (παρόλο που άκουσες το κλακ)

Θα έκαμνα ένα πείραμα να δώσω απευθείας ρεύμα στην ηλεκτροβάνα να ανοίξει και θα έβαζα ένα σωληνάκι να φυσήξω να δω αν έχει ροή προς τα μέσα προς στο μπόιλερ (με ανοικτό το καπάκι πλήρωσης του μπόιλερ) και να επιβεβαιώσω ότι πράγματι ανοίγει η ηλεκτροβάνα ή όχι ή είναι βουλωμένη ποιο μέσα προς το καζάνι του μπόιλερ από τίποτα λάσπες άλατα..

Ή πέτα όλο το νερό που έχει το μποιλερ μέσα ρίξε ζεστή σόδα / ξύδι . άστο να σταθεί / κούνα το μερικές φορές και πέτα το . και ξαναδοκίμασε δίνοντας ρεύμα μόνο στην ηλεκτροβάνα για να δεις αν έχει ροή φυσώντας .
Αν δεν έχει άλλαξε την όλη την ηλεκτροβάνα.

----------


## olorin

Δείτε το video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hGVG...ature=youtu.be

----------


## studio52

Καταρχην ο Κωτσοβολος κοβει για αποδειξη ενα χαρτι μεσω υπολογιστη , σε εσενα πως εκοψε απλη ταμειακη αποδειξη ?  Μηπως δεν το πηρες Μανωλη το σιδερο απο τον Κωτσοβολο ? Στο λεω γιατι στο σερβις που δουλευω σαν τεχνικος ηλεκτρικων  μικροσυσκευων επειδη συνεργαζομαστε με τον Κωτσοβολο, οταν πελατης εχει χασει την αποδειξη του βγαζει αντιγραφο και καλυπτεται απο την εγγυηση για δυο χρονια . Τωρα το προβλημα του σιδηρου ειναι οτι  εσωτερικα ο λεβητας εχει ενα σωληνακι το οποιο ειναι υπεριψωμενο ωστε απο εκει να περναει μονο ο παραγωμενος ατμος και πιθανον να ειναι βουλωμενο , επισης αλλη περιπτωση ειναι να ειναι βουλωμενη η εισοδος της βανας . Εσυ μπορεις να ακους το ( κλακ κλακ ) αλλα οταν υπαρχει  στο σημειο που αναφερα βουλωμα στην βανα δεν θα βγει ατμος . Το πηνιο οπως ειπε και ο Πετρος ειναι ενταξει ( 2.2 ΚΩ ) . Εγω προτεινω να πας παλι στον Κωτσοβολο και να απαιτησεις αντιγραφο της αποδειξης και μετα σε ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις στην περιοχη σου να στο φτιαξει χωρις να πληρωσεις μια  . Υποψην οπως το ξεβιδωσες να το βιδωσεις

----------


## manos_3

> Καταρχην ο Κωτσοβολος κοβει για αποδειξη ενα χαρτι μεσω υπολογιστη , σε εσενα πως εκοψε απλη ταμειακη αποδειξη ?  Μηπως δεν το πηρες Μανωλη το σιδερο απο τον Κωτσοβολο ? Στο λεω γιατι στο σερβις που δουλευω σαν τεχνικος ηλεκτρικων  μικροσυσκευων επειδη συνεργαζομαστε με τον Κωτσοβολο, οταν πελατης εχει χασει την αποδειξη του βγαζει αντιγραφο και καλυπτεται απο την εγγυηση για δυο χρονια . Τωρα το προβλημα του σιδηρου ειναι οτι  εσωτερικα ο λεβητας εχει ενα σωληνακι το οποιο ειναι υπεριψωμενο ωστε απο εκει να περναει μονο ο παραγωμενος ατμος και πιθανον να ειναι βουλωμενο , επισης αλλη περιπτωση ειναι να ειναι βουλωμενη η εισοδος της βανας . Εσυ μπορεις να ακους το ( κλακ κλακ ) αλλα οταν υπαρχει  στο σημειο που αναφερα βουλωμα στην βανα δεν θα βγει ατμος . Το πηνιο οπως ειπε και ο Πετρος ειναι ενταξει ( 2.2 ΚΩ ) . Εγω προτεινω να πας παλι στον Κωτσοβολο και να απαιτησεις αντιγραφο της αποδειξης και μετα σε ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις στην περιοχη σου να στο φτιαξει χωρις να πληρωσεις μια  . Υποψην οπως το ξεβιδωσες να το βιδωσεις


Παναγιώτη το πήραμε το σίδερο από τον Κωτσόβολο και μας έκοψε μια απλή απόδειξη την οποία έχασε η μητέρα μου και όταν το πήγαμε για να ρωτήσουμε μήπως και γίνεται να το φτιάξουν μας είπαν ότι αφού χασαμε την απόδειξη δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα.Δεν έχω λόγο να πω ψέματα.

----------


## studio52

Μανωλη σου στελνω προσωπικο μηνυμα

----------

